# Ork Kommandoes



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

- hi everybody , this is my first roleplay thread so i hope it goes well
i've seen lots of threads about space marines and the like , but orks dont get ,much of a mention :biggrin: im going to set the scene now , im looking for about 7-8 people , 1 ,Nob , a sniper ( as accurate as an ork can get that is ) a explosives specialist , a heavy gunner , an assassin type , a close combat specialist , and a Grot Tekkie to make sure things go smoothly. anyone speakin OOc please put in brackets like so : ( OOC : wassap) , so O.K here we go oh and by the way final rule , seeing as we are roleplayingo rks , we need to speak like they do so misspelling and heavy accents is a must Eg: dis is gud , get dem 'umie's and squish 'em gud. - 

_The WAAAAAGH! has struck the planet gudrun , the orks came out of no where , with sophisticated technology ( still inferior to the imperiums though ) and their fleet threw many roks at the planet. the orks waged a war upon the citizens of the planet , looting and pillaging till the violence escalated to such a level that Astartes had to be called in , they eradicated most of the orks , however a small group of kommando's that got split off from the main force reqrouped together , they were from different roks so they didnt know eachother but are still looting in small villages in a woodland area.They havent relised it yet but the astartes know of their existance vauguely but , dismissing them as minimal threat , sent a contingent of guardsmen after them(OOC; not a large contingent seeing as the orks dont number that many after all , why go overkill eh?) The nob also known as Drolg to anyone he didnt kill was checking his slugga and choppa when he was approached by the grot tekkie , Roach , the tekkie/lookout said " i seenz 'Umies about Drolg , i'm scared , we'z gonna get stomped if we'z aren't carful " Drolg looked at the miserable grot and punted him deftly aside , the boyz were comfortable around the campfire , roasting a dead human and telling offcolour jokes. he decided he'd best get to know the miserable runts if he was going to be raiding with them so he shouted in a guttural tone " OI! you lot o gitz , sound Orf NOW!"


(OOC: i plan to play the heavy weapons expert so ill introduce him now.)

A smaller ork , ( only maybe 6Ft"5 in stature) looked around the makeshift squad and feeling nervous , felt for his snazzgun , calmly storking the hunk of metal as if it were a living being he said " Diz iz Golg 'Ere I gotz me an itchy Trigga Finga 'ere im gud at Shootin stuff to bitz and Makin sure'z They dont get up , Dis 'Ere is me snazzgun First one orf you gitz to touch it iz gettin iz guts hangin over its bayonet , YE HEAR!?)

Chosen weapons: Snazzgun , rippy knife 

Old clan: Deathskulls , likes the colour blue 

Background: shift and slightly unhinged , Likes big weapons and will pilfer all at will , has bad aim but lots of ammo and loves his gun. as he is unhinged he likes shouting in the middle of sentences and shooting anything that moves , probably not the best combo for a kommando but the heavy cover he provides is invaluable.

(OOC: the other parts are now open feel free to ask questions in OOC good luck eh?:biggrin_


(OOC: more rules , ive looked over the other posts and decided , the orks can have clan backgrounds and such.
the following is a list of armaments each specific commando can carry.you can pick 2 from each list , eg: on ranged weapon one close combat however if you want to choose 2 CC or 2 guns you can , BUt taking a power klaw AND a big shoota is not allowed on the grounds of Overkill )
The nob: power klaw , Big shoota , Slugga , Big choppa , Normal Shoota , ( also by default gets one slugga ((this doesnt count as a choice)) 

The explosives expert: missile launcher , Choppa , slugga , Tankhammer(s) , (by default gets a pack of three looted melta bombs and 5 stikk bombs )

The assasin: rippy knife , Choppa , silenced slugga , Exitus pistol ( looted) ,( by default gets looted cameoline cloak)

The sniper: Exitues rifle ( looted) rippy knife , Choppa , Lasgun , Slugga

Close combat specialist:Rippy knives , Power Klaw, slugga , Flamer , Big choppa , 9 by default gets heavier armour) 

the heavy weapons specialist: Snazzgun , looted bolter , rippy knife , slugga, big shoota ( is trigger happy and shoots FAR too Often , is also obsessed with his weapon so he doesnt like it being touched 

Grot tekkie: boomstik , slugga , small knife , stikk bombs , las pistol ( by deafault is weaker than the other orks and thus bossed around but as an advantage to the weaker player the grot has rudimentry knowledge of mekaniks and surjery , he cant do anything to comples though , after all he IS a grot but he gets doks tools and meks tools.)


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Id like to be the assasin type of Ork 

A standard height ork, with some silent (or at least: silent in the orky way) weapons; 2 looted daggers (1 from the Dark Eldar and one of unknow origin, it looks like a dagger, with a zig-zag pattern running over it), each on one side of his belt and a shootah with a weird looking silencer is hanging over his shoulder. He also has a little squig around him, which is covered in scars ''_hi, me namezes is Grotcha wus'ya doin' o'erder? yer lookin' kinda li'l wit dat bigg snazzgun! Get yer' handzes awy from me lil' squiggie!_''

(OOC: hope you like my orky accent XD)


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

(OOC: ok blood youre in Xd nice aceent , glad to have you im goin bed now so all posts will be dealt with by 5 pm GMt tommorrow .)


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

(OOC: no one else , ?)


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey, Hey! I'll be the Grot Tekkie!
he's very cowardly and paranoid, and will do anything to avoid a fight, was 'purchased' from some Bad Moons for his unique skill of knowing about Surgery and Mechanics and always likes to brag about any recent accomplishments. Weapons include a Las Pistol and a large amount of StikkBombs, most of which are duds. He always speaks with a whiney accent, however he can pronounce words properly for the most part. Is petrified of Squigs to the extent that he always shoot any Squigs in the area 'by accident' when possible. Lastly he usually rides on the back of the Ork who needs the most medical or mechanical assistance and is obsessed with hoarding Teef.
_"hello masters, it's me Fixit, sorry I'm late I was convinced the Squig was going to jump on me again an so had to run for it, honest, oh no! pleeeaaase no more beatings, pretty please....OW._


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

(OOC: kool solitaire , i thought the grot would be last to go :biggrin: just nedd a few more , the guy , i think that will have most wounds would be the close combat specialist BUt the guy with the most mekanikal failures would be me the trigger happy unhinged heavy wepons specialist who's talents include heavy fire and jamming his snazzgun constantly)


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

''no shootin' ma lil' squiggie! Me isz only wan to stab squiggie!''

(OOC: that explains the scars XD and the explosives exp'll probb get hurt too  )


----------



## Kharal The Butcher (Jun 3, 2008)

I'll be the close combat specialist if that's ok.

Ripfang stomped up to the other two orks. He was taller than both of them, and his gnarled face was just one mass of scar tissue and broken tusks. His darkm green muscles rippled under the various straps of metal and leather he considered armour. Around his belt were strapped various rippy knives and choppas, all splattered with gore from countless battles, but his preferred weapon was his Big Choppa 'Kutta', which requires great strength to wield. He doesn't bother with ranged weapons, believing that if you don't smash 'em up close, "You izn't an ork!"

Being an ex-Goff, Ripfang likes to get up close and personal with the enemy, "Speshally them stoopid 'umies!"

"Oi!! You two panzies! Wot you doin'!?" He sneered at the smaller ork with the snazzgun. "You better give that to a grot, 'fore you duz you sum damage," he laughed, a harsh barking sound. He turned to the other ork, and was about to insult him too, when he noticed the grot at their feet. _Oi oi, wot's this?_ he thought, a very un-orky thing to do, unless you're one of them weirdboyz.

Kneeling down, he grabbed the grot and hoisted him up to face level. "And wot duz you fink you're starin' at!?" he growled, his spit sparaying the weedy little grot, clenching and unclenching his fists.


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

(OOCk karal youre the CC ork XD nice way to treat teammates :biggrin: ill make sure my character doesnt accidently shoot yours through the guts :wink:

:snazzgun wielding cyclops:


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

(OOC: I've slightly editted my character:

Id like to be the assasin type of Ork 

A standard height ork, *from the Snakebite clan with a very dark green skin. He's armed * with some silent (or at least: silent in the orky way) weapons; 2 looted daggers (1 from the Dark Eldar and one of unknow origin, it looks like a dagger, with a zig-zag pattern running over it), each on one side of his belt, *there also is a jar with snakes and a vial with a weird looking fluid hanging on his belt *and a shootah with a weird looking silencer is hanging over his shoulder. He also has a little squig around him, which is covered in scars ''_hi, me namezes is Grotcha wus'ya doin' o'erder? yer lookin' kinda li'l wit dat bigg snazzgun! Get yer' handzes awy from me lil' squiggie!_''

it's the *bold* parts


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

(OOC: I think you could combine a few types with eachother if you'd like and if nobody comes in anymore 

the assasin and sniper,
heavy gunner and explosives specialist

and probably some more, which I haven't found out yet  )


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Not meaning to offend you or something, but if youre only allowed to pick 2 CCW's or 2 RW's youll only get CC experts and R experts. And than the role of just a CC expert isnt any fun anymore (imo) I personally think it'd be better to be able to pick 2 weapons, doesn't matter which *BUT* It has to be balanced, so you cant pick the best CCW and the best RW, but you have to find a way in between, to keep the balance


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

is this RP even getting alive?


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

i'll be whoever is still needed


----------

